# Ive just gone Sony



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

I can't beleive it, but i saw some photos using a lens i have for my Leica M4's ( Voigtlander 50F1.5Aasph M mount) on Steve Huff and i was blown away, just got to wait for it to come in also ordered the Voigtlander close focus adapter to go with it and an EOS adapter


----------



## Kolia (Mar 28, 2014)

Mmmh...  Not April 1st yet...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

Kolia said:


> Mmmh...  Not April 1st yet...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No joke, there will be photos as soon as possible, camera will be in one day next week but Voigtlander close focus adpater could be longer but i will get an EOS adapter Tuesday


----------



## Kolia (Mar 28, 2014)

Are we talking of an R7 body ?

Looking forward to your pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2014)

Kolia said:


> Are we talking of an R7 body ?
> 
> Looking forward to your pictures.
> 
> ...



No A7 i don't like the Leica R series


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Mar 28, 2014)

Derrel said:


> View attachment 69655


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 28, 2014)

runnah said:


>


----------

